# 1972 Orange Krate



## ScottofVA (Apr 30, 2019)

Hello Folks-

I'm thinking of passing on a bike that I got for Christmas in 1972, I was seven years old at the time.   I rode it a few years before I moved on to motorcycles and it languished in garage at my parents home in High Point NC for the next 30 years or so.   When my kids came along my dad put some new tires on her, replacing the original that had dry rotted I assume.   About 20 years ago it came to my house and has been hanging in my basement ever sense.   I'm hating to part with it but I'm getting the house ready to sale with plans for the future that do not support a lot of extra baggage.

I would appreciate some advice on how best to sale it:

1.Should I try to clean it up before I put it on ebay?  
2. Is ebay the best market to sell old bikes?  
3. I remember the back tire was wide and flat like a chopper motorcycle when I was riding it.  Does anyone remember that?  Should I try to find an original tire?  Is that possible?

Here are some links to photos, any other ideas are welcome.


----------



## STRADALITE (Apr 30, 2019)

The typical consensus is to leave the bike as is. Nothing more than a simple wipe down. 
The rear tire is incorrect. 
The best place to sell it is right here on the Cabe.


----------



## Artweld (Apr 30, 2019)

ScottofVA said:


> Hello Folks-
> 
> I'm thinking of passing on a bike that I got for Christmas in 1972, I was seven years old at the time. I rode it a few years before I moved on to motorcycles and it languished in garage at my parents home in High Point NC for the next 30 years or so. When my kids came along my dad put some new tires on her, replacing the original that had dry rotted I assume. About 20 years ago it came to my house and has been hanging in my basement ever sense. I'm hating to part with it but I'm getting the house ready to sale with plans for the future that do not support a lot of extra baggage.
> 
> ...



I would go on ebay for recent pricing on sales just to get ideas on value, you have rear disc brake, pumpkin light which are items that will bring up the price. With a proper cleaning and correct rear tire you have a awesome bike. Those krate bikes just keep going up in value $1500.00 + more if it's the sunset orange color look up the year and research... 

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## vastingray (Apr 30, 2019)

It’s kool orange to find a nice original seat will be big bucks then a dated tire $300 bucks  if you want to do it right


----------



## vastingray (Apr 30, 2019)

Plus packing and shipping is a bitch and takes a big chance of getting damaged especially lately I’ve seen a lot of messed up bikes lately check out this cool site https://www.facebook.com/groups/1363194367086261/?ref=share


----------



## Jaxon (May 1, 2019)

Ebay will give you the best amount of people to see it. Remember though a 2000 dollar sale on Ebay and a 1800 dollar offer off Ebay are the same money in your hand. They take 10 percent but it can be well worth it. I would put it on Ebay and watch the fight. Don't get scared sometimes the fight starts the last 3 seconds...lol


----------



## Jackpop (May 1, 2019)

I’d be interested in your bike if you don’t want to go through the EBay hassle. I’d be happy with it as is.
Thank you Jim


----------



## ScottofVA (May 2, 2019)

Hi Jim-  I have already put it on ebay but if it does not go maybe we can make a deal.   Thanks for the interest.


----------



## ScottofVA (May 2, 2019)

Found this photo from Christmas 1972 in my parents family photo collection.  Best Christmas ever!


----------



## Artweld (May 2, 2019)

ScottofVA said:


> Found this photo from Christmas 1972 in my parents family photo collection. Best Christmas ever!View attachment 990292



That photo Makes the krate priceless. Great historical value to your bike 

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff54 (May 2, 2019)

ScottofVA said:


> Found this photo from Christmas 1972 in my parents family photo collection.  Best Christmas ever!View attachment 990292



Yup, be sure to add that photo in ebay sale. [wink]


----------

